# Cat Wanted-North Wales



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking to rehome a cat, Flint, North Wales.

Am considering using the fantastic NCAR, but thought I would ask around first.


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

hi , i know somebody on a pets site facebook trying to rehome their cat in rhyl? i can enquire and see if she is still there ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

What sort of cat wanted? Would they take disabled? old? pair?


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

sorry did i read this post wrong you are rehoming a cat ? sorry got mixed upx


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

OOPS Are you wanting a cat or wanting to get rid of one? If the latter, you have to say sex, type, age, etc. Actually if the former, more advice would help, there, too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

Have you looked at Capricorn Animal Rescue they are in Padeswood Nr Mold.


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

If I was going to get one from a rescue centre I would go to NCAR who are fantastic. Age etc doesnt really matter, would just have to be used to kids and one other cat thats all.

Attitude is everything, looks dont matter.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry I don't know what NCAR is but this is the current list from Animallifeline Cats in Wales


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

NCAR is North Clwyd Animal Rescue.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

Prestatyn and District Animal Welfers Group is looking for permaneent fosterers of elderly and disabled cats, where the charity will pay all vet bills and for special diets

01745561889

Flintshire Wildlife and Pet Rescue have many older cats looking for homes.
01352712346

Cats Galore is so full it cannot take in more cats
Email [email protected]

Chester Cat Care Chester Cat Care


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hiya

You didnt manage to get any joy on your previous thread last year then

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/151677-looking-free-cat.html


----------



## MikeCH (Sep 20, 2012)

If you still haven't found a cat to re-home, we have a lovely and VERY friendly stray cat currently living in a kennel in our back garden. We have been looking after him for about a year but, as we already have 5 rescue cats, we cannot permanently take on another.

We call him Hubs. He is a male tabby, approximately 3 years old (we think). We have had him neutered and micro-chipped. He has very recently been wormed and had flea treatment applied.

Despite being a stray he is VERY friendly and likes nothing more than curling up on a sofa either beside you or on your lap. We feed him on dry food but he has a healthy appetite and is not at all fussy over his diet.

When he was neutered he was checked over by the Vet and declared healthy.

He really would make someone a lovely pet. He gets on well with our cats and our neighbours pets and children (aged 2 and 4). He is one of these cats who doesn't have a bad bone in his body. He just needs a good home.


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Hiya
> 
> You didnt manage to get any joy on your previous thread last year then
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/151677-looking-free-cat.html


We did, we adopted Brian from North Clwyd Animal Rescue. Unfortunately his sister passed away an he is now a bit lonely.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Kingbuxton13 said:


> We did, we adopted Brian from North Clwyd Animal Rescue. Unfortunately his sister passed away an he is now a bit lonely.


Ahh I see. They've been on the tv today with the dogs and flooding 

Did you try Kelly Joy


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Ahh I see. They've been on the tv today with the dogs and flooding
> 
> Did you try Kelly Joy


I got in touch offering to help, looked dreadful.

Who is Kelly Joy?


----------

